# I need help choosing a medium-sized firewood saw.



## grapplermi (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there,

We just bought a new house, and it came with an outdoor stove that heats the entire home. I've always heated with wood before, but it will now become my primary heat source. I've wanted a new medium saw for a while, this is just the perfect reason to get one. I have a big saw, Husky 385, that I do all my big stuff with. I do the rest with two old Homelite 150s I got at an auction years ago. They run good, and I love them, but they just don't have the balls I'm looking for. I want to push a 16" or 18" bar. So, I figured you guys could help. I like to research, and think that I have it down to the Stihl 310 or the 361. Price doesn't matter, I need a good saw. I looked at the Huskys as well, but I liked the power-to-wieght ratio of the Stihls. Thanks in advance for your knowledge.


----------



## Mherriford (Nov 20, 2008)

Everyone seems to love the dolmar 5100, sounds like it would work great for your intended use. It is one of the saws on my short list.


----------



## Kansas (Nov 20, 2008)

I would say try to look at a 346NE also before you make up your mind since money isnt an issue for you and you seem to be in the 50cc market jmo? 

I have one and my back is very pleased with the power and light weight of it. I usually end up grabbing it first for most of what I am working with lately firewood wise. 

I have never used Stihls so cant compare my experience to any of them all I know is Husky and I am a big fan of their 'pro' saws fwtw. hth

Kansas


----------



## woodchuck247 (Nov 20, 2008)

*go for proffesional grade saws.*

I would highly reccomend the stihl ms 361. not only is it made by stihl but it is a proffesional saw and it will last and run alot better than the 310. It can pull i believe up to a 25'' bar but i would throw a 20'' on it. this would be the perfect saw for fire wood because it is light weight wich wont kill you while bucking for hours and it has plenty of power (the 361 is lighter than the 310 and has more power ). and if price doesnt matter then no doubt the 361. but if you still think you need a bigger saw then the 441 would be the biggest for what i would want as a fire wood saw.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ditto to the Dolmar 5100... You can get a new one w/ 18" bar (actually closer to 17") for around $400.00.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 20, 2008)

Mid-range saw

Husky 357XP or Stihl 361.

I really like the 357XP with a 16 to 18 inch bar. Lots of power, very nimble, good all around saw. Only issues I know of are the chain brake not releasing and some issues with the auto decomp. Have had no problems with mine.

As to the MS 361, I haven't used one so I can't say one way or the other, but it seems to be the opinion that you can walk on water while holding one. Have to try one out one of these days.

Take Care


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 20, 2008)

Go with the 361


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say a 5100,an excellent pro saw at a homeowner price!!!


----------



## NapalmDeath (Nov 20, 2008)

Fairly happy with my MS270 as my firewood saw, but often times wish I had gone with the 361.


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 20, 2008)

*Go bigger*

The only advice I will offer is go bigger then you initially think you'll need. 
Stihl, Husky, Efco, Dolmar, all decent choices (I like Stihl)

But go bigger then you think. I would suggest for firewood between 50 and 60cc minimum. I went with a 40 for my last saw and wish I had gone bigger.


----------



## Stihl051master (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say if you have narrowed it down to the 310 and 361, and price isn't an object, then you've already answered your question. The 361 is a great saw for firewood. I've been very happy with mine so far.


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 20, 2008)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Mid-range saw
> 
> Husky 357XP or Stihl 361.
> 
> ...



:agree2: The 357XP is a great mid size saw, I have had no problems at all with mine, including the chainbrake & auto decompression. I use it to do over 50% of all my cutting, I can use it all day, good power to weight, I find the 18" b/c a good fit for balance, the anti-vibe is good, fast spooling to full rpm, just add oil, gas and sharpen the chain once a day and go, and the air filter rarely needs cleaned.


----------



## Stihl here (Nov 20, 2008)

I own a ms361 with 18" bar and it is a nice saw!!! I have tried a ms310 and it was a good saw also!!! Both would do what you need done, But for the use you describe and if your willing to invest the ms361 is the better saw IMO. ''Medium size firewood saw'' = ms361!!!


----------



## Mike PA (Nov 21, 2008)

If price isn't a factor, there is no debate. 



361


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 21, 2008)

I sold my stihl ms390 and my ms290 to buy a 361 with 20" bar. No regrets whatsoever. 361 is a great saw and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bushman_269 (Nov 21, 2008)

Far be it from me to ever discourage someone from buying a new chainsaw but I've used a Stihl 036 Pro with 20" bar for many years now as my primary firewood saw and have no complaints with the saw whatsoever. It is not too heavy and has decent power to weigh ratio. It can be used for limbing but I prefer a smaller faster saw for limbing the tops. I was in the market for a bigger saw for felling and bucking the hardwood that was too big for the 036 to handle comfortably. I ended up getting the Jonsered 2186 with 24" bar for a price I couldn't pass up. Just for giggles and to get some hours on the new saw I mounted a 20" bar on the Jred and used in in place of the 036 for my most recent firewood cutting chores. It absolutely blazed through the wood to the extent that I find it hard to go back to the 036. Changing to the shorter bar seemed to lighten the saw noticeably. You may want to try your 385 with a 20" bar before you go out and get a 361 or 357xp. There is something very satisfying in laying the saw into some 18" oak or cherry and zipping through it like it was butter.


----------



## grapplermi (Nov 21, 2008)

all,

Thanks for the input. I was leaning toward the 361, and just needed a little confirmation. I did look at the Dolmar, but I think it's very similar to the Huskys. I want to try out a Stihl, as I've heard so much good about them.
Thanks again, I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Nov 21, 2008)

I run a 361 with a 25" bar and it's fantastic. Never fooled with a smaller bar than that but I'd imagine it'd pull even better.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 25, 2008)

Find an 044 w/ 24" bar, get done faster, leaves more time for T.V. &


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 25, 2008)

*ms 660............. *


----------



## Hayubusa (Nov 26, 2008)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Mid-range saw
> 
> Husky 357XP or Stihl 361.
> 
> ...


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 15, 2008)

S T I H L

361

OR find a used 440..........................ditto on the faster part with this saw!!


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 15, 2008)

an 290 should do waht you want.


----------

